# Banana Plant Problem!



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a problem with my banana plant's newely developed leaves, these pics should explain it. Also I have no ferts co2 injected and a sand substrate. Also click on the plants to get a bigger version.


Image 3


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like an Iron deficiency Not common but it happens) and a potassium defficiency. Banana plants are not easy to grow. They require more light and once they use up their stored nutrients (the bananas) they will die off without a suppliment.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, Then would somthing liuke this be sufficient Here!. This contains potassium and iorn. Also would I need to put more in after water changes since I have a sand substrate. Or would somthing like an undergravel fert HERE be better. I am sory but I know nothing about ferts :grin:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Undergravel ferts are, IMO & IME not good. You can never tell when they are used up. Gravel vacuuming can result in uncovering them and releasing too much into the water column. Try this.........
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1127427324175


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

This looks good, but I am also exploring the prices and types of fertilizers. I was serching on the fourm and found a post that linked to gregwatson.com. I now understand the diffrent types of nutrients and elements in fertilizer and how they are used. So correct me If I'm wrong but I would need. Iron Chelate 10%, PMDD Pre-Mix. That comes out to 17.18. I can buy Flourish With iorn for a cheaper price. Though gregwatson stuff will last longer in the long run. The question is witch is a better value. Would anyone happen to know?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice frogs!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They both have their up and down side. I would stick with regular flourish and maybe flourish excel. Both will help you tremendously.


----------

